# compact hard case?



## andrei1989 (Nov 20, 2014)

Hi all,

Last season i did not take my dslr when i went skiing, but this year i want to have it with me.
As I really don't want to damage it in case of a fall, i'm searching for a (hard) case to fit my 70d with attached 24mm or 40mm pancakes, as i don't really want to take the sigma 17-70 because of the total size.

I was thinking to get something like a semi-hard case, like the ones for compact cameras or portable hard-drives, of course one that would fit the 70d (if there is such thing).

Do you have any suggestions?
How do you take your dslr for skiing?

Thanks


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 20, 2014)

andrei1989 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Last season i did not take my dslr when i went skiing, but this year i want to have it with me.
> As I really don't want to damage it in case of a fall, i'm searching for a (hard) case to fit my 70d with attached 24mm or 40mm pancakes, as i don't really want to take the sigma 17-70 because of the total size.
> ...


The gold standard are the Pelican cases.

http://www.pelican-case.com/photincas.html

They also have the storm line which has much easier to operate latches.... browse through the website and see what fits your needs...


----------



## andrei1989 (Dec 1, 2014)

so after looking at almost all pelican cases, i found nothing to fit my needs, they were either too thin or too large to comfortably carry in a backpack

what i got is this:
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B009LLVHR4?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00

the 70d with a pancake lens will fit with some room left. with attached sigma 17-70C it's a really tight fit so most likely with the 18-55 kit lens it will also fit good


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 1, 2014)

andrei1989 said:


> so after looking at almost all pelican cases, i found nothing to fit my needs, they were either too thin or too large to comfortably carry in a backpack
> 
> what i got is this:
> http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B009LLVHR4?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00
> ...


looks good!

If you are looking for protection for a lens, you can either go for the lightweight series of the beta-shell, or you can do what I do to protect my camping stove... It is one of those MSR whisperlite stoves (30 years old and still going strong) that has the pump assembly in the fuel bottle... Get a good bottle of 12 (or more) year old scotch that has a protective cardboard tube for the bottle.... enjoy the scotch, place the fuel bottle/pump in the tube, snap the lid back in place, and away you go....

You can do the same with a lens, just find the right size scotch to fit your lens


----------



## lintoni (Dec 1, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> looks good!
> 
> If you are looking for protection for a lens, you can either go for the lightweight series of the beta-shell, or you can do what I do to protect my camping stove... It is one of those MSR whisperlite stoves (30 years old and still going strong) that has the pump assembly in the fuel bottle... Get a good bottle of 12 (or more) year old scotch that has a protective cardboard tube for the bottle.... enjoy the scotch, place the fuel bottle/pump in the tube, snap the lid back in place, and away you go....
> 
> *You can do the same with a lens, just find the right size scotch to fit your lens *


If you're wise, you'll get the wrong size bottle first time.


----------

